# Ford 2000 starter solenoid issue



## Larf (May 11, 2012)

This is a three cylinder gas, 12 volt with generator - mid 60's vintage. . I have owned this tractor for over 10 years and it has run very well, until till now. In the past month, the engine mysteriously dies in the middle of a job. If I let it sit for an hour or so, it starts right up. It's not a gas issue. 

Here's what I've found (maybe more than you want to know).

Unfortunately, the wires around the regulator look like a spaghetti ball. However, with key on, depressing the start button, and jiggleing the wires, I noticed a spark near the starter regulator and the engine suddenly started. I also tried jumping from the positive battery term to the solenoid and it started.

Thinking my prob was at the solenoid - I replaced both 4 ga starter wires (Batt to solenoid, solenoid to starter), and a new solenoid, as these parts looked like the original parts. Couldn't get it to start after several tries. So I put the old solenoid back on. It started and ran for several hours. Then wouldn't start with new solenoid, but would with the old.

I am getting power from the start button to the solenoid when I depress the button. 

If I get the engine to turn over, the engine promptly has fired and run.

Neither solenoid has a part number on the solenoid, but I ordered part #D2AF11450AA and the new part is stamped 12V. It appears identical to the old.

One peculiarity with the solenoid wiring - the start switch to the solenoid connects at one of the solenoid terminals - happens to be the forward terminal closest to the starter. There is no wire to the other solenoid terminal, and never has been during my ownership.

Any ideas?


----------



## Larf (May 11, 2012)

Here's update. It just started and ran fine, after an hour rest.

One thing I just found - the starter button to solenoid wire - the blade connector at the solenoid is cracked - I will replace.

Question - does the solenoid require a good continuous connection back to the start button to to allow the engine to continue to run?


----------



## Larf (May 11, 2012)

Replaced the connector - ran fine this AM. Guess I'll venture farther from the house and take a chance.

I did reinstall the new solenoid, and wouldn't start. Possibly a defective solenoid or incorrect one?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Larf said:


> This is a three cylinder gas, 12 volt with generator - mid 60's vintage. . I have owned this tractor for over 10 years and it has run very well, until till now. In the past month, the engine mysteriously dies in the middle of a job. If I let it sit for an hour or so, it starts right up. It's not a gas issue.
> 
> Here's what I've found (maybe more than you want to know).
> 
> ...


Starter regulator = ?????

Not familiar with your tractor. Would be nice if you offered a pic of the solenoid. Some solenoids have 3 terminals and other models have 4. On 3 terminal models the case is the ground for the solenoid coil. On the 4 terminal models the 2 small terminals are for the + & - coil connections.

The solenoid is only in the "circuit" when starter is engaged.

From your description, I suspect there is some wire with either a loose/bad connection or you have a wire that is broken beneath the jacket.


----------



## Larf (May 11, 2012)

Mickey, Thx. Not good at posting pics, but this link shows the solenoid I bought. http://www.tractorpartsinc.com/ford_starters_7181_prd1.htm It "appears" identical to the old one which doesn't utilize the small terminal at left of photo. 

Frankly, I bought the solenoid at suggestion of a friend who had a similar intermittent problem on a Deere that was fixed by an inexpensive solenoid. I think that new solenoid just masked whatever issue I have.

For now, tractor runs fine, but given your comment, believe I may still have a loose connection somewhere.

Thanks for your response and suggestion.


----------

